# My Landscapes



## serene

My initial beginning Pastel Works 

1. Evening by the swamp
2. Forest Breeze

Thanks


----------



## serene

A few more

1.Forest Exit
2. Idle Day


----------



## serene

1. Serene Sunset
2. Uphill Flower Garden


----------



## serene

A few more


----------



## serene

A few of my pastel works


----------



## serene

Waterfall in the forest


----------



## serene

Some more of my works


----------



## serene

Some more of my work


----------



## serene

Hi, Some of my works


----------



## serene

Hi, 

Posting after a long break.


----------



## serene

Drew this today. Felt satisfied


----------



## serene

My first spontaneous landscape without any reference photo.

Making sense from a little far. 

"Dramatic mixed skies with a calm stream"


----------



## serene

"The fading Sun"


----------



## serene

The Boatman's Dilemma


----------



## serene

Some garden


----------



## serene

Infinity


----------



## serene

Dramatic skies


----------



## serene

Forest


----------



## serene

This thread is now officially closed as i have quit this forum and deleted my artwork.


----------

